# Winter Tandem Stoke!



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

I just saw Henry's video and it certainly has me wishing for summer, but in the meantime, here's a photo recap of some snow riding. Last week we went to Fat Bike Worlds in Crested Butte, CO.  If you have not heard of this race, it is an unsanctioned race (no USAC numbers required) and just an all around good time riding/racing fat bikes!!

Next year, I hope to convince a couple other fat tandems to join the mix.

*After Thursday's race Fred and Barney "chillin out" - yeah, it was cold!*







*photo credit Unlearned Pavement*

*During Saturday's race*







*photo credit Dirt Bicycle Components*

*Cool image from from a distance with the mountain background*







*photo credit Bikepacker Magazine*

*Zoomed in version*







*photo credit Bikepacker Magazine*

Icy Beard Face - it was like 5 degrees!







*photo credit Bikepacker Magazine*

My awesome stoker rockin the tutu!







*photo credit Mountain Flyer Magazine*

*My stoker hanging with 1st and 2nd place - warming up around the fire*







*photo credit Bikeradar*

*It really was a fun weekend riding bikes! *







*photo credit Bikeradar*

*Nice upgrade on the flasks!*


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

Great pics, Dan!!

But I have a better idea...you guys, and Henry/Amy, come visit us in Tucson next winter...ha!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

So much win!!


----------

